# Tour de Fleece 2015



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is coming up on that time again!










For those who may be new to the forum, here is the basic rundown (snippet from ravelry).

The concept is simple:
*Challenge Yourself. 
Spin. 
Have fun.*
This year, the Tour de Fleece starts on Saturday July 4 and runs until Sunday July 26th, 2015.
*Guidelines (NOT RULES):*


Spin every day the Tour rides, if possible. Saturday July 4 through Sunday July 26th. Days of rest: Monday, July 13th and Tuesday, July 21st. (Just like the actual tour.)
Spin something challenging on the challenge day (usually the toughest high mountain stage: this year, itâs Stage 18, on Thursday, July 23rd, when they will climb 5 mountains, including the 1,924m high Col du Glandon).
Wear yellow on Sunday July 26th to announce victory. Why not wear yellow on any day you feel particularly successful? (Yellow is the color of the race leader in the Tour - but here we are all ârace leadersâ) Other colors if desired: Green (sprinter - think FAST), Polka-dot (climber - as in uphill), and white (rookie).



As in recent years, I will be spinning along for this event and sharing my progress here on Homesteading Today.
I sincerely hope a few other people will join me. :angel: 
Don't be shy, its only a bit of fluff after all! 

It is time to start thinking about what to make,
which tools to use and out of what fiber,.
Do I need more fiber? :teehee: 
Still a few weeks left to decide and prepare.

I am considering spinning Reggie's newest fleece (fading black mohair) 
from start to finish, just for fun.

Who's interested? 
It is a great excuse to hone your fiber skills.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I would join you, but I'll prolly be too busy knitting....... :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, I have nearly given up waiting for you to take to spinning.
It will surprise the heck out of me if you ever really do it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was bad, I admit defeat as I jumped the gun I guess. I spun over 150 skeins of wool yarns in three months with a hand spindle after washing the majority of the raw fleece I got ahold of. I don't know how fast or slow it is..it was just the most I could manage with various dying of wool and making things in between. I am now going to start using some in the evenings as I am out of town helping a sis with a move. I couldn't bring my spindle but brought some of my hand spun yarn and finished a new scarf I will post pics of.  I am afraid I won't be home til the tour is over.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Romy! 

That's okay, I can forgive you. 
You have come so far with your spinning!
Who knows, maybe by next year you will even have a spinning wheel?
I think you might be ready for one. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ready, set, go:


Day 1

The fibers used in my first yarn are a blend of mohair and Shetland wool.








I am sort of guessing at the blend between the 2 fibers, more wool than mohair, but maybe only 60/40. More or less. 












Due to the way I am hand carding it and rolling the rolags, 
there is plenty of unevenness and furry bits in there.
It is spinning up to be a very rustic and fuzzy single so far.










There will be several more race days working with this fiber.
I am just getting warmed up. :dance:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 2:

I did a lot of carding today while my mom was here
and some spinning as well.
It is supposed to rain some more all week (again...) 
so I expect to make abundant progress then. :bowtie:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I do envy your tenacity and the skill that you've developed in your fiber prepping and spinning.

You might not believe me when I say that I would _like_ to spend more time in that portion of the fiber arts, but there is more than procrastination and/or prioritizing of time that stands in the way.....

Might be a topic for a deeper discussion, some day........


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 3:

More of the same here. 
Keeping on with it.














Hey Forerunner, what is holding you back from making some yarn?
Do you have all the tools you need or is it something else? 
I just figured you don't have time in your days for one single more thing, that's all. 

Maybe like how I say I am saving birding for my senior years.
It has always interested me, but it is just one more hobby that I cannot truly dedicate myself to. 
Plus, I have got to have some things to look forward to, right? :teehee:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Time is a big factor.

Many irons in the fire.....

Big fish to fry....

All that sort of clutter.

Spinning, to me, requires peace of spirit and clean of slate.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I woke up to some intense rainfall this morning.
At midday I snuck down to the riverbanks and took this shot.
Normally the span of water right there is less than a foot deep,
6 feet wide, and crystal clear. 
More storms are predicted through tomorrow. :yawn:









I admit to becoming weary of this muddy water colored fiber.
Tomorrow I plan to ply these together and move on 
to something sparkly. rincess:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You have the same weather and scenery to look forward to as we, of late.

And that yarn color would make an awesome oversized sweater coat.

:grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 5:

Plying all morning to get this 700 yards finished.









It really bloomed once I washed it. 
Better pics later on once it is all dry and there is proper light to see the fluffiness. :cute:

This is some combed merino top with firestar added to it.
It should provide me adequate diversion between rounds of grey yarn.










Not sure how much spinning I will get done tomorrow
since I have a dental appointment.
Havent been to ne in a long time and I am pretty scared.
I alternate between pep talks and refusing to think about it.
Wish me luck. :gaptooth:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

GAM, I am back home as of last night! Where are all the other spinners in the Tour? I only see your progress, which is awesome I must say~! Can I start late? I have some fleece to spin and could start today? Is there a time frame per day? I would love to join you!!!! No spinning wheel yet but I have my spindle and fleece ready to go! :banana: I did start a sweater during the Tour, can I continue on this also to make it count? I didn't spin the yarn though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Romy!

Glad to see you here. 
Did you get your sister all moved? You are a nice sibling. 

It looks like I have been holding a spot in the race just for you.
There are no real "rules" for this and you are most welcome to join in 
with your spindles.
In fact, it will help inspire me to do some work with my spindles too.
I have some very soft corrie/cvm locks that want to be super fine spindle spun.

Feel free to jump right in. 
Welcome to Team HT.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 6:

This stuff draws like a dream.
I do have 8 oz of it to work through so I am trying not to spin it too-too fine.
I wish it were superwash, alas. <big sigh>
This is not going to make a sock yarn and the color is a bit odd for most shawl wearers.
IDK what I will make out of it. Any ideas?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 7:

One week already.
It rained another 5 (!) inches in the last 24 hours, 3.5 of that overnight.
The goats have a serious creek in their pasture.
Here is a shot of the same area of the river 
as the other day. 
This morning at first light I could only go about halfway down the path.
Wild stuff around here, whoa. 











I did spin some too.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Off to a late start..coming up slowly from the back of the pack.....I had to dig out my spindle and my roving yesterday because we stored some things for a friend...who incidentally came by before I got home, left their stuff disheveled in my living room after sorting what little she took and it was then tossed back into the walk in closet which blocked where I had my spindle, roving and yarn stash..sigh...So I had to start my spinning of the roving today. 

















First skein off to a reasonable start.....tomorrow will produce further progress...my grandson just loves this!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It finally sunnied up today!
The humidity and mosquitos are both extreme,
but I am happy to recover from 7 inches of rain in 36 hours.

Here is yet another pic of the same bobbin.
It is super skinny and slow going. 










Here is Mickey looking pleased to be out of the mud puddles.










Hey Romy, what kind of wool is that?
I really like the color variances. Very rustic looking.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey GAM,
I finished another skein from this wool, they are from a Romeldale Fleece. I do also love the rustic wonderful colors.

This skein is a version a one of her "chocolate sheep colors, a mocha something..." I have my grandson for a month and he loves watching me spin! He also helped spin for a few minutes and asked me for a spindle! He also asked me to make him a crocheted Big Foot stuffed animal which I promised him before he goes home. I gave him a little baby batt of Romeldale to play with and he calls it his beard...LOL 


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 9:

Finally got all 4 oz on there. 
Next is plying. 










That is a cute grandson you have there.
I absolutely treasure the summers I got to spend with my grandparents as a kid.
Have tons of fun!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My skeins are usually around 3 ounces but I would have to weigh the two I just did. This one today got very little time but is grey and half done. I will post a pic of it tomorrow. I took the grandson with us today to Idaho Springs to see the water fall and historic water wheel. We stopped in to window shop and fed him a meal at a local spot. He sure is a good eater. I did the same thing as a kid, spent a month every summer with my Grandparents who I dearly loved. I will never forget the true blessing they were! I hope to repeat this with my own precious grandchildren.  He is such a wonderful child...very inquisitive but he has...THE FIBER BUG! He wants to learn to spin, crochet and asked me to please let him have a spindle....awwwwww

Love the progress on the sparkle 4 ounce lovely skein!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 10:

I got it plied but then my day fell apart with a death in the family.
Its impossible to measure yarn while you talk on the phone. 

Tomorrow is a rest day for me. 
My washing machine is broken and I need to address that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I spun up a small grey Romeldale skein yesterday as it was all the roving left in that color.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Today I spun up another Mocha Skein which has lovely color variations running through it. This wool has such character. I don't have any dyed roving or sparkle to spin in with this wool at this time. I am afraid my spinning will all be in natural colors.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 11:

I had a rest today and took my washer apart again.
I guess the 3rd time was the charm because now it spins out the water again! 


Of course the weather waited until I had 2 loads hanging and then rained another inch.
That makes 18-19 inches in the last month, excessive even for the Ozarks.
Why bother spinning the water out of my clothes at all? 


I did spend the day carding CVM and grey alpaca together. 
Pictures of my 'rats' tomorrow.
They are going to make some soooofffft yarn, whee.

Romy, all this talk of antique wheels has inspired me to pull Layla out tomorrow and give her a bit of attention.
Mostly I have left her picked up during my puppy training phase,
but really I could put her away at night and sleep easy. 
She isn't *that* dainty. 

Here's to tomorrow. :buds:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 12:

Here is my progress for today>
Handcarded little tufts that I call rats because of their size and they have a little tail.
These ones are even greyish. 










And this is my antique wheel.
She sports some broken finials and a replacement flier from Lithuania.
A plus to her non-original parts is that she came with 6 bobbins.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh GAM she is a beauty! I have two more skeins done with a third I am working on. I will post pics tomorrow. I had a busy day, not much spinning. I will sneak some in while my family is asleep.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Day 12:
> 
> Here is my progress for today>
> Handcarded little tufts that I call rats because of their size and they have a little tail.
> ...


I can see you did replace a flier on yours! I will know tomorrow what I have when I bring her home. I will carefully inspect her upon sight, no forcing of any parts..very gently will I see if things turn. I read online about wheels not used for a while and how to work with that issue. I was told she spun smoothly when used last but the current owner inherited the one I am getting and did not spin on it herself. It will be an as is transaction. I just have a very good feeling.....:banana: Yours is so very elegant! The finials are a sweet touch....the 6 bobbins are awesome!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are two I did in the past two days


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 13:

Here is my progress on the CVM x Corriedale/ alpaca yarn.









And here is a shot of the other yarns I have made so far for the tour.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My other skein finished yesterday. To date I have 9 skeins all single ply. Once I am all done with the tour I will post a pic of them together.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 14:

Finished this bobbin.
Plying it tomorrow.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I spun up a lovely different hues in it brown...yep from that same Romeldale fleece, this one is 82 yards. Then I lined up the yarns done since I started...I may have missed posting some of them as I just place them on my desk when I get done, there are 10 total at this point...LOL Important is that these are all single plies. I have not done any double plies this week.  I did a little carding into baby batts. Oh gosh I just love your yarns GAM! Amazing! I know, I know I need a spinning wheel. I can't get that yummy length on my skeins with a spindle. I have however fine tuned my technique for more speed.....lol If you count all my skeins of differing lengths I bet I don't have more than 700 yards here....gee.... Gam I love your double ply yarns....totally cool and the brown with sparkle...wow!

























The brown has all kinds of hues in it...hard to see but I added this to show some of it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 15:

3.15 oz, 450 yards of 2 ply.
Super lofty and smooshy.
I may overdye this because it has the reddish and greyish mousiness going on.
Such soft yarn wants to be a bit more colorful somehow.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 16:

This is some super wash BFL roving that I dyed before *last* years TdF.
I split the roving longways and spun this first half of it while listening to some podcasts.
I do recommend this interview with Mary Oliver. http://onbeing.org/program/mary-oliver-listening-to-the-world/7267 
It made me smile for the rest of the day just being reminded that there are excellent people on this earth.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 17:

Start of the final week of the race.
The second bobbin of fiery blue faced Leicester Is complete.
I will twist them together tomorrow.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok I have been playing around with my spinning wheel...however I did manage to spin up an 80 yard skein...dual color. I will be working on my wheel tonight...hopefully I can attend to a few things I think I have figured out..LOL Yes it is a process with her but...I think I will overcome the difficulties. I have loads of patience which is a very good thing.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 18:

I got 250 yards from that superwash BFL.
I think I am going to knit a stocking hat to wear during hunting season.











After this I am going back to the grey mohair/Shetland yarn. 
I need about 3 more skeins. 
Orange was a nice color change for a few days though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 19:

Only a few more days left.
Here is my little Annie Oakley and my funny fiber cigars. 
Shetland and mohair carded together.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a very small mohair skein I made from pulling the mohair out of the merino wool blend I got from Average Jo. I loved the pure white color. The rest of the washed merino wool needs a good picking before I can card it. I can see why after she paid for having her merino washed, she was not pleased. It will be lovely to work with now though.  I also spun up a small amount of wool I will post pics tonight..I have a grandson keeping me busy!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Day 20:

Another day, another bobbin filled. :grin:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is one of them..









The other one is pretty little...LOL The Mohair content of the blend I got from Average Jo didn't have that much Mohair in it but I pulled it out...and made a pretty but little baby skein.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No yarn for me today. I need to plan things better tomorrow.


My arms were like noodles from yard work.
I came in and got cleaned up, ate, and lay down on top of the covers.
That was all she wrote. :zzz:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Last one, that's all the time I had today. This fatty is a double ply, Romeldale yarn.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Tour Total:

I finished the toe grafting on these a bit late, 
but I am counting this pair of socks in for my total production since July 4th.









Here is all the yarn washed and skeined up.









Thanks for following along, it has been a blast. :kissy:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Tour Total:
> 
> I finished the toe grafting on these a bit late,
> but I am counting this pair of socks in for my total production since July 4th.
> ...


I just love those socks! Not to mention your divine yarns!!!


----------

